# Schengen visa vs EU blue card Germany?



## aditya_

Greetings Fellow Expats,

I have been looking to find work in Germany , and would like some clarity on the difference between the two. and when they are needed.
1. a Schengen Visa
2. EU blue card Germany ( is EU blue card germany just restircted to germany ifwe apply for a blue card as a non EU country member ?)


Also A query regarding the job seeker visa. it says on the document. that we need to find a job paying 44,800 euro p.a for this to be converted int work permit.

3 . What is this work permit called ? ( schengen or blue card )

4 . Also on landing in Germany if we manage to find a temporary job paying 20~30k euro p.a will we be allowed to work temporarily in that till we find the job of 45k to meet the visa requirements ?

I would be very thankful for any detailed clarity on the above questions.

Thanking and Regards
Aditya


----------



## Bevdeforges

Technically speaking, a "Schengen visa" is the 90-day "tourist" visa that allows you to travel throughout the Schengen zone for up to 90 days at a time. It's only good for 90 days total in any 180 day period.

An EU blue card for Germany is a visa for Germany that gives you residence rights in Germany, with travel privileges in the rest of Schengen during your German residence. 

The job seeker visa is specific to Germany. Neighboring countries may or may not have something similar.

Your ability to take a temporary job depends entirely on what sort of visa you entered Germany on. On a "Schengen" visa, you can't work legally at all. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## aditya_

Bev thanks for clarifying the basics, it is very helpful. i am sure many people face the same question as me.


So basically a work permit is called an EU blue card which happens after you get an offer of permanent employment >45k euro p.a. is this a correct assumption?

So if i am on a job seeker visa can i take up temporary employment for the 6 month duration ... just until i can find the required job?. I understand being in city centers ready to attend face to face interviews or such will cost Lot more than basic survival. nothing big time just so i can survive the job seeking period.

I am a software engineer with 5 years of experience . could you recommend me any good job portal to apply for jobs in the major IT hub's of Germany ( English speaking jobs mostly, I do intend to learn German once i make a move) .

Thanks and Regards
Aditya


----------



## Bevdeforges

Afraid I don't know that much about the German job seeker's visa. I suspect you have to apply to change your status once you have a job offer (or rather your employer must apply to sponsor your change in status).

To start out with, I'd try the standard job hunting sites - Monster, Stepstone and similar. That will at least give you an idea of headhunters that post job offers in English for Germany. Also try searching the websites of the large, international software houses with locations in Germany (companies like Microsoft, SAP, Oracle, etc.).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

